# Where is my.....Thompson Holiday?



## Shiny (Apr 23, 2007)

Wtf? A gentle piano cover for a holiday ad?

The Pixies will be turning in their grave!


----------



## NeilG40 (Jan 1, 2009)

I thought the same thing too.


----------



## johnnyguitar (Mar 24, 2010)

Shiny said:


> The Pixies will be turning in their grave!


If any of them were dead that is. 
But yes, I agree unusual choice for a holiday ad


----------



## Envy Car Care (Aug 17, 2006)

Heard the ad last night..... no no no!


----------



## NeilG40 (Jan 1, 2009)

I knew I'd heard another advert that drew my attention, I saw it again tonight, it was a washing machine advert using Canon Rock.


----------



## Shiny (Apr 23, 2007)

Argh! Now John Lewis has destroyed not only the song, but also the meaning of one of my favourite Smiths' songs!


----------



## Envy Car Care (Aug 17, 2006)

Shiny said:


> Argh! Now John Lewis has destroyed not only the song, but also the meaning of one of my favourite Smiths' songs!


I noticed that one last night too, the Mrs was humming along but didnt recognise it as hates The Smiths music!


----------



## Gruffs (Dec 10, 2007)

Fern Cotton played that Smiths cover Friday.

I remarked that at leat the lyrics had some equally depressing music to go with them now. What a load of old tosh.

They'll be covering the frog song next.


----------



## Shiny (Apr 23, 2007)

As Conflict once sang.....The Nightmare Continues! 

Where is my Mind has another crass cover on the Xbox Kinnect advert!


----------



## maestegman (Mar 3, 2011)

Gruffs said:


> Fern Cotton played that Smiths cover Friday.
> 
> I remarked that at leat the lyrics had some equally depressing music to go with them now. What a load of old tosh.
> 
> They'll be covering the frog song next.


Lol. When I first read that, I thought you said Fran Cotton. Now that would be worth watching!


----------



## Amar (Sep 11, 2009)

I work in the hq at this company, everyone was really excited about this add. It was running over and over in the office as a special preview for a day and they told us to watch its first showing on X Factor. It is spelt Thomson by the way. :thumb:


----------



## Shiny (Apr 23, 2007)

I was more concerned about the destruction of the original awesome Pixies song than paying attention to the spelling of the name to be honest.


----------

